# OMG this is hilarious.



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

What a clever dog :thumbsup:


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

A friend sent it to me and they showed it on CNN. Isn't he great ! Amazing what you can train animals to do.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

Love the wagging tail!


----------



## Miss_Annie (Mar 3, 2010)

That was... AMAZING!! :w00t:

Thanks for sharing. I hadn't seen it yet


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

That is unbelievable.. I'm just amazed at that dog.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Wow! 


....that's all I could manage to say!!!


----------



## malteseboy22 (May 25, 2010)

Oh Maureen, that was one very talented dog. Alas I have two left feet that dog dances better than me...lol


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I was just gonna say that,I can't dance a lick!


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

HOLY MOLY!!!!!

Wow!! I think that's a human in a dog suit!! I think my doggies are under utilized....:blush:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Isn't it amazing how long he continues???? What a game little dance partner  He stays upright nearly all of the time. Yes he looks so happy too. Sorry if you had already seen it. Thought it was worth posting just in case  My daughter had posted it on FB, seemed appropriate here.


----------



## mary-anderson (Jan 12, 2010)

princessre said:


> HOLY MOLY!!!!!
> 
> Wow!! I think that's a human in a dog suit!! I think my doggies are under utilized....:blush:


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

silverhaven said:


> Isn't it amazing how long he continues???? What a game little dance partner  He stays upright nearly all of the time. Yes he looks so happy too. Sorry if you had already seen it. Thought it was worth posting just in case  My daughter had posted it on FB, seemed appropriate here.


Thank you so much for posting it!! My husband and I just watched it twice!! It's amazing!! Honestly, I'm not sure I could remember such a long dance. :HistericalSmiley:

Maybe I could teach Bijou this dance. She almost lives on her hind paws. I don't know if she could learn such a long routine, though. That dog is sooo smart.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

princessre said:


> Thank you so much for posting it!! My husband and I just watched it twice!! It's amazing!! Honestly, I'm not sure I could remember such a long dance. :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Maybe I could teach Bijou this dance. She almost lives on her hind paws. I don't know if she could learn such a long routine, though. That dog is sooo smart.


I know.... it is so long. Must be really stimulating for the dog though. They love to learn don't they? 

Lola had me killing myself laughing today. She has decided she is my husbands hairdryer. She is determined to rub herself all over his hair until it is nearly dry.... too funny, he loved it.


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

silverhaven said:


> I know.... it is so long. Must be really stimulating for the dog though. They love to learn don't they?
> 
> Lola had me killing myself laughing today. She has decided she is my husbands hairdryer. She is determined to rub herself all over his hair until it is nearly dry.... too funny, he loved it.


That is so cute!! Sounds pretty funny!! Casanova loves to groom our heads too...


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I LOVE that dog!! and especially like that she has a smiling face the whole time....seems to really love dancing the routine!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

princessre said:


> That is so cute!! Sounds pretty funny!! Casanova loves to groom our heads too...


Oh! by groom do you mean the hair nibbles??? she does that a lot.... giving me split ends :w00t: or does he lick?


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

silverhaven said:


> Oh! by groom do you mean the hair nibbles??? she does that a lot.... giving me split ends :w00t: or does he lick?


Casanova nibbles hair and hair roots like crazy and licks where there is no hair!! I can't believe Lola does that too. :w00t: He will do it for hours and act so proud of himself for "a job well done!!" :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Johita (Jul 10, 2009)

I just love them. My boyfriend had shared a clip with me of them two when tehy appeared on sme spanish show. That pup is amazing and dances a lot better than a lot of people I know. I love how she tilts her head when her partner is going to turn her and when she's hopping backwards and then initiates the hopping forward. I don't know, but to me it looks like she enjoys it. I can't get enough of watching them and each time I see a different clip of them I can't get the smile off my face


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

princessre said:


> Casanova nibbles hair and hair roots like crazy and licks where there is no hair!! I can't believe Lola does that too. :w00t: He will do it for hours and act so proud of himself for "a job well done!!" :HistericalSmiley:


Malts are so funny aren't they? Yes, she nibbles the hair, roots, and ears. Clothing too. Sometimes she nibbles not quite carefully enough on bare skin and makes us jump. When I read up on it, it seems to say it is an affectionate sign. :thumbsup:


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

Johita said:


> I just love them. My boyfriend had shared a clip with me of them two when tehy appeared on sme spanish show. That pup is amazing and dances a lot better than a lot of people I know. I love how she tilts her head when her partner is going to turn her and when she's hopping backwards and then initiates the hopping forward. I don't know, but to me it looks like she enjoys it. I can't get enough of watching them and each time I see a different clip of them I can't get the smile off my face


The intricacy of the dance is quite astonishing. I think she is thoroughly enjoying herself, dogs seem to thrive with challenges. Yes, I am smiling too


----------



## Purple-peep (May 14, 2009)

I LOVE this! Thank you for sharing. The dog looks like it really enjoys the dancing.:aktion033:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

silverhaven said:


> Isn't it amazing how long he continues???? What a game little dance partner  He stays upright nearly all of the time. Yes he looks so happy too. Sorry if you had already seen it. Thought it was worth posting just in case  My daughter had posted it on FB, seemed appropriate here.


I was thinking the same thing in regard to the length of the dance ... and how she (he?) is upright nearly all of the time. And, looks so happy. I think that is the best dance performance I have seen by any dog as of yet. That dog should make a special appearance on Dancing With The Stars! In fact, I wouldn't be surprised to see that happen. 

Thank you for sharing, Maureen. I can't wait to show this to my hubby ... he will enjoy it, too!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I totally loved it!!! I've seen other Canine free style videos, but this one is the best so far:w00t:

Maureen, thank u so much for sharing  your posts always brighten my day :wub:



08chrissy08 said:


> Love the wagging tail!





Maidto2Maltese said:


> especially like that she has a smiling face the whole time....seems to really love dancing the routine!





Johita said:


> I love how she tilts her head when her partner is going to turn her and when she's hopping backwards and then initiates the hopping forward.


awwwh I'm melting here:wub2: I noticed that and totally LOVED it more because that golden retriever seemed SO HAPPY!! You can see that clearly with that wagging tail.

When Snowy works on doing and learning his tricks, he gets a similar reaction; that body language of his speaks this: "I am so happy doing these tricks"...BUTI *tried* teaching him and Crystal how to do a lil of canine free style (without actually learning how to teach canine free style with the malts), but failed at my attempt - I was the only one who was dancing while the two other malts were staring:HistericalSmiley:


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

Brilliant.


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

TheMalts&Me said:


> I totally loved it!!! I've seen other Canine free style videos, but this one is the best so far:w00t:
> 
> Maureen, thank u so much for sharing  your posts always brighten my day :wub:
> 
> When Snowy works on doing and learning his tricks, he gets a similar reaction; that body language of his speaks this: "I am so happy doing these tricks"...BUTI *tried* teaching him and Crystal how to do a lil of canine free style (without actually learning how to teach canine free style with the malts), but failed at my attempt - I was the only one who was dancing while the two other malts were staring:HistericalSmiley:


Glad you enjoyed it Kat. It must have taken a ridiculous amount of time to teach that with all its nuances and intricacies. I am sure there must be books or tutorials out there to help teach that, (if you have a few days a week to spare :rofl: but yes I also find dogs seem the happiest when they are working at something. They like to use their brains and bodies and not sit around all day.



Snowball Pie's Mommi said:


> I was thinking the same thing in regard to the length of the dance ... and how she (he?) is upright nearly all of the time. And, looks so happy. I think that is the best dance performance I have seen by any dog as of yet. That dog should make a special appearance on Dancing With The Stars! In fact, I wouldn't be surprised to see that happen.
> 
> Thank you for sharing, Maureen. I can't wait to show this to my hubby ... he will enjoy it, too!


 I showed it to my hubby last night, he was pretty shocked....and loved it. He was particularly surprised how the dog often initiated the moves.:aktion033:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

What effort and dedication must have gone into training that beautiful dog. I loved the video. Thanks for posting it.


----------

